# Ich?? Help!!



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

i have a 90gallon w/ 10 goldfish in it. today i saw a couple of the goldfish w/ white spots on its tail and body. what should i do? should i just take all those fish out for a salt treatment? what about the other fish, should i take them out for a treatment as well? what about the tank itself? could there be parasites left in the tank? how should i clean it? 

tried looking at a few sites but they mostly talk about singular fish and hospital tanks but not about what to do about the mother tank. 

help please!!!


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Taking fish out for salt treatments wont do anything. There will still be plenty of cysts and parasites too small to be seen on other fish and in the substrate. Is there anything living in the tank besides goldfish, if not, add aquarium salt to the tank and let it do its work. In the mean time, do a water change, and siphon the substrate very thoroughly to help remove cysts. I'm assuming your tank is unheated. If so, the lower temperature will increase the ich's life cycle by quite a bit, so treatment will have to continue for longer than normal. Keep in mind that because ich has a three stage life cycle, a lack of visible parasites does not necessarily mean that there aren't any remaining.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good links: Cure Goldfish Ich - wikiHow

Ich: Prevention And Cure - Research Articles - Articles - Articles - Kokosgoldfish.com


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

is there a way that i can completely get rid of the itch? should i buy some chemical or something? or would the salt kill the parasites?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Id go buy some sort of ICK killer. If you have a heater turn up the temp to around 80. The goldfish wont like it but they are goners if you don't do something about it anyways. The higher temp will speed up the life cycle. Some people turn off the lights while treating the tank to reduce stress on the fish. Every fish in the tank potentially has it now aswell as the gravel. You need to treat the tank. Not just the fish. 

A UV light will kill the ick without doing any of the above but they don't come cheap. Canadian aquatics sells some cheaper ones I believe. If you are looking that route. Its always good to have a UV with goldfish anyways so it might be worth the investment.


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

sigh, guess i would have to disenfect the whole tank then. not looking forward to that. 90gallon is a whole lot of water. i wonder if i can use it to water my garden plants and grass.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Just put in seachems paragaurd for a few days and it will be all over I had it once in my 90 used for a whole week and never had another outbreak!! good luck!!


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

mrbob said:


> Just put in seachems paragaurd for a few days and it will be all over I had it once in my 90 used for a whole week and never had another outbreak!! good luck!!


Where did you buy it? I tried looking on the Petsmart and Petland website but they don't have it. Don't want to buy on ebay or something since I want to treat it right away and not wait a month for delivery.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

vant said:


> Where did you buy it? I tried looking on the Petsmart and Petland website but they don't have it. Don't want to buy on ebay or something since I want to treat it right away and not wait a month for delivery.


J n L aquatics should have it also King Eds will probably too.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you are in Surrey, try Roger Aquatics.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

or Pauls aquariums in Surrey also. Its off King George. I'm sure Kramers at Guilford mall sells it too.


----------

